# Wife flirting



## Special1122

Wife Flirting I have been trying for about a year to get my wife to go to a random bar with me act like we don't know each other and allow any guy to hit on her. We actually tried it for her birthday but it didn't workout like I intended it to be. We "role played" at a bar like we didn't know each other but really old guys hit on her instead. I tried to keep it in a nice setting but the crowd seemed inappropriate for what I was trying to do. Now that we are taking trips to visit family in big cities I want to try it again. I would like to be more open about it and tell her exactly what I desire but I am unsure of her reaction. She is usually pretty kinky and open to anything. This time around I think I just want to get her really drunk and tell her at the club of my plan. Last time she actually allowed other men to approach her but they were not attractive. I am not into cuckolding or anything like that I just want her booty dancing with someone else that she actually finds attractive. For some reason it is a turn on to me. Then i want to take her home and finish the deed.


----------



## Malaise

I'd file this under " Asking for trouble "


----------



## ConanHub

You are doing cuckold warm ups.
A far safer and still a lot of fun project is this;
Have your wife go in first, then you come in later.
If anyone has hit on her, she of course turns them down, then you start to hit on her, and anything goes here sometimes the cheesy and corny lines are the best, and no matter how stupid or steamy your come ons are your wife acts like she can't get enough of you. Then you dance with her while any and all who asked and were turned down, watch your game with a woman they literally had no chance with.

This can be fun anywhere.
I have done it to my wife in the gym and supermarket.
I typically go up to her and tell her she is beautiful and ask her to marry me, she will usually say no but she will let me take her home for a little fornication.

It is super fun flirting with my wife and the shock on peoples faces or their amusement, is very rewarding.


----------



## bevixnz

I imagine your Wife is happy with you and doesn't want other men flirting with her and approaching her. Seems like a dangerous road to go down if she decides she likes the attention. You have the opposite to what the folks on the CWI board have and in my mind, this could lead to a post on that board in the future.

Of course, you know your relationship and I don't, so I am just speaking generally.

Best of luck finding a compromise


----------



## ne9907

Special1122 said:


> Wife Flirting I have been trying for about a year to get my wife to go to a random bar with me act like we don't know each other and allow any guy to hit on her. We actually tried it for her birthday but it didn't workout like I intended it to be. We "role played" at a bar like we didn't know each other but really old guys hit on her instead. I tried to keep it in a nice setting but the crowd seemed inappropriate for what I was trying to do. Now that we are taking trips to visit family in big cities I want to try it again. I would like to be more open about it and tell her exactly what I desire but I am unsure of her reaction. She is usually pretty kinky and open to anything. This time around I think I just want to get her really drunk and tell her at the club of my plan. Last time she actually allowed other men to approach her but they were not attractive. I am not into cuckolding or anything like that I just want her booty dancing with someone else that she actually finds attractive. For some reason it is a turn on to me. Then i want to take her home and finish the deed.


You said only "really old" guys hit on her. What kind of man do you want to hit on your wife? 
I am really curious as to why you would want to do this, is it only as a turn on?
As long as you both agree on this, and you fully trust your wife, I don't see anything wrong. But you may be opening Pandora's box.


----------



## Jellybeans

Special1122 said:


> I am not into cuckolding or anything like that I just want her booty dancing with someone else that she actually finds attractive. For some reason it is a turn on to me.





ConanHub said:


> You are doing cuckold warm ups.


:iagree:


----------



## Special1122

I dont think so. If anything I would be into a MFM but not just sit there and watch.


----------



## See_Listen_Love

Special1122 said:


> I dont think so. If anything I would be into a MFM but not just sit there and watch.


Push button to add drama....

A DRAMATIC SURPRISE ON A QUIET SQUARE - YouTube
(funny)

Adding drama,
That is what you are asking for in your relation.

It seems inevitable for some to live without obsession, some need drama to feed off. It kills their live, but they cannot stop it. Some ruin their relation over it. They must push buttons, out of curiosity, to see what happens.

Be careful what you wish for, it might happen, but not as you like it.


----------



## chazmataz3

so your wife does what you want and attracts a man and is attracted to him and they dance seductively and the man takes it badly when she just wants to walk away at the end of the night, then what?you've put your wife in harms way. I understand the turn-on,just understand things don't always go according to plan and I don't think you are being truthful with your wife if you wait until shes drunk


----------



## Malaise

chazmataz3 said:


> so your wife does what you want and attracts a man and is attracted to him and *they dance seductively and the man takes it badly when she just wants to walk away at the end of the night, then what?you've put your wife in harms way*. I understand the turn-on,just understand things don't always go according to plan and I don't think you are being truthful with your wife if you wait until shes drunk


First danger.

Second : they dance seductively because she's attracted to him ( the type of guy she wants : Last time she actually allowed other men to approach her but they were not attractive ) And she gives him her number, unknown to you .



Because that never happens.


And, waiting until she's drunk? Unless she's stupid she'll figure that out, and resent it. And hell hath no fury, etc. Then, the above.

If you want it so badly, tell her when she's sober. Don't be so manipulative. Let her make an informed choice.


----------



## ConanHub

OP. I am going to level with you. 
Any man who has threesome fantasies and is trying to get his wife drunk and trick her into it is a huge POS!!!
Your wife is obviously not on board with this and you are setting up dangerous situations for her. 
Apparently your wanker is more important to you than your wife's feelings or her safety.
Get some help before you hurt your wife. Learn to protect your family, that means from yourself occasionally as well.


----------



## Jellybeans

ConanHub said:


> OP. I am going to level with you.
> Any man who has threesome fantasies and is trying to get his wife drunk and trick her into it is a huge POS!!!
> Your wife is obviously not on board with this and you are setting up dangerous situations for her.
> Apparently your wanker is more important to you than your wife's feelings or her safety.
> Get some help before you hurt your wife. Learn to protect your family, that means from yourself occasionally as well.


I agree. Thanks for calling it out, Conan. 

If you want her to be intoxicated so she will give into your whims, that is not cool.

And what happens if she falls in love with some other dude? Because you chose the fantasy for her. What if you get robbed? Where is the line then?


----------



## thunderstruck

Special1122 said:


> Last time she actually allowed other men to approach her but they were not attractive. I am not into cckolding or anything like that I just want her boty dancing with someone else that she actually finds attractive. For some reason it is a turn on to me. Then i want to take her home and finish the deed.


Pick out an attractive guy, and hand him a $20 to grind on your W. I'm sure you could easily make that happen.

Start a new thread in a few weeks asking how everything went so terribly wrong from there.


----------



## Cubby

Your wife dancing seductively and grinding with a hot guy....you're only focused on how it turns you on. What effect do you think it'll have on your wife? 

First, it's unattractive behavior to hand your wife over to another man. It makes you appear weak. Second, this hot guy is going to turn your wife on. 

She apparently doesn't want to cheat, but well, you're giving her permission to do this, and she's turned on, and you've become this wimp in her eyes with your cuckold-y actions, and now it's one big step closer for her to be able to rationalize eventually cheating.


----------



## Enginerd

To the OP: This is a relationship litmus test IMO and your failing. If you need to see your wife with another man to get excited then your priorities are F'd up. If you don't get jealous (at least internally) when you see your wife flirting with another man then you don't really love her or need her specifically. You are essentially objectifying her in order to get an erection. It's that or you have some sub tendancies that you may be playing out at the expense of your wife's integrity. If your wife likes this attention too much then at least you're on equal shallow terms, but either way your relationship as gone way beyond anything pure or safe. The fact that you want to get your wife really drunk in a public and then plan to ask her to flirt with strangers puts you in the PIMP category. You don't really care what might happen to her in the process because you incorrectly believe that you can protect her. However, you're sadly mistaken and have let your ego get the best of you. Some bad ass might not like getting played and could hurt you or your wife. You only seem to care about how it makes you feel. That ain't love PIMP Daddy.


----------



## See_Listen_Love

Thousands of dollars free advise here, OP.

But being obsessed is like an addiction....you will find a way to destroy the relation..


----------



## nogutsnoglory

Enginerd said:


> To the OP: This is a relationship litmus test IMO and your failing. If you need to see your wife with another man to get excited then your priorities are F'd up. If you don't get jealous (at least internally) when you see your wife flirting with another man then you don't really love her or need her specifically. You are essentially objectifying her in order to get an erection. It's that or you have some sub tendancies that you may be playing out at the expense of your wife's integrity. If your wife likes this attention too much then at least you're on equal shallow terms, but either way your relationship as gone way beyond anything pure or safe. The fact that you want to get your wife really drunk in a public and then plan to ask her to flirt with strangers puts you in the PIMP category. You don't really care what might happen to her in the process because you incorrectly believe that you can protect her. However, you're sadly mistaken and have let your ego get the best of you. Some bad ass might not like getting played and could hurt you or your wife. You only seem to care about how it makes you feel. That ain't love PIMP Daddy.


This hits the nail on the head. You two may think this is fun, but she will mature and realize she can be with a man that wants her, not a man that wants to use her as his puppet.
It would be easy for a guy like me, if I found out what you two were up to, to talk your wife into the fact you do not love her and this desire to pimp her out is concrete proof. Then I can slip in and treat her with the respect she is not used to feeling, then she would see you differently, and on the way out you would be.

I suggest you actually let her know it was fun and you enjoyed it and appreciate her doing it, but you have realized it was a mistake and you in no way wish to share the woman you love more than anything in the world. You are sorry, if she got the impression at all, that you actually wanted OM to give her attention. Let her know she is all you need to be fulfilled and then from that day on, you stop acting like a college kid out to put a pill in a girls drink and take her home and start acting like a husband who respects and loves his wife.


----------



## Cosmos

Special1122 said:


> I am not into cuckolding or anything like that I just want her booty dancing with someone else that she actually finds attractive. For some reason it is a turn on to me. Then i want to take her home and finish the deed.


Be careful what you wish for. Your W might find it such a turn on that she'll want one of the _booty dancers_ to take her home and finish the deed...

I would find it a _huge _turn off if my SO was happy to sit back and watch me booty dancing with other men.


----------



## Jellybeans

Enginerd said:


> To the OP: This is a relationship litmus test IMO and your failing. If you need to see your wife with another man to get excited then your priorities are F'd up. If you don't get jealous (at least internally) when you see your wife flirting with another man then you don't really love her or need her specifically. You are essentially objectifying her in order to get an erection. It's that or you have some sub tendancies that you may be playing out at the expense of your wife's integrity. If your wife likes this attention too much then at least you're on equal shallow terms, but either way your relationship as gone way beyond anything pure or safe. The fact that you want to get your wife really drunk in a public and then plan to ask her to flirt with strangers puts you in the PIMP category. You don't really care what might happen to her in the process because you incorrectly believe that you can protect her. However, you're sadly mistaken and have let your ego get the best of you. Some bad ass might not like getting played and could hurt you or your wife. You only seem to care about how it makes you feel. That ain't love PIMP Daddy.


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## 6301

Dude. It's cuckolding lite. Play with fire you get burnt, remember that.


----------



## committed_guy

I have a similar fantasy but without the "allowing her to flirt" part. I would love to go to a nice bar without our wedding rings on. Let her go in first (dressed to kill) and if any one approaches she promptly turns them down (without any flirting with them back). Then 5 minutes later I come in, buy her a drink from across the bar, she smiles, I approach and then we engage. Then the other guys get to see her leave with me.


----------



## anchorwatch

Special1122 said:


> Wife Flirting I have been trying for about a year to get my wife to go to a random bar with me act like we don't know each other and allow any guy to hit on her. We actually tried it for her birthday but it didn't workout like I intended it to be. We "role played" at a bar like we didn't know each other but really old guys hit on her instead. I tried to keep it in a nice setting but the crowd seemed inappropriate for what I was trying to do. Now that we are taking trips to visit family in big cities I want to try it again. I would like to be more open about it and tell her exactly what I desire but I am unsure of her reaction. She is usually pretty kinky and open to anything. This time around I think I just want to get her really drunk and tell her at the club of my plan. Last time she actually allowed other men to approach her but they were not attractive. I am not into cuckolding or anything like that I just want her booty dancing with someone else that she actually finds attractive. For some reason it is a turn on to me. Then i want to take her home and finish the deed.


*There are reasons for the use of impulse control.*


----------



## Philat

Special1122 said:


> Wife Flirting I have been trying for about a year to get my wife to go to a random bar with me act like we don't know each other and allow any guy to hit on her. We actually tried it for her birthday but it didn't workout like I intended it to be. We "role played" at a bar like we didn't know each other but really old guys hit on her instead. I tried to keep it in a nice setting but the crowd seemed inappropriate for what I was trying to do. Now that we are taking trips to visit family in big cities I want to try it again. I would like to be more open about it and tell her exactly what I desire but I am unsure of her reaction. She is usually pretty kinky and open to anything. This time around I think I just want to get her really drunk and tell her at the club of my plan. Last time she actually allowed other men to approach her but they were not attractive. I am not into cuckolding or anything like that I just want her booty dancing with someone else that she actually finds attractive. For some reason it is a turn on to me. Then i want to take her home and finish the deed.


Playing with dynamite, man. Once the genie is out of the bottle...


----------



## InlandTXMM

OP: "Be careful what you wish for; you may get it."

What you want is, apparently, a "hot wife", which means, you want to be a cuckold. Either that, or you've got a little bicuriosity going on, since you mentioned you'd be just dandy with a little MMF action.

Why people think they need to walk right up to the cliff's edge and dangle a leg over, is beyond me. Do not risk your marriage, man.


----------



## CouldItBeSo

6301 said:


> Dude. It's cuckolding lite. Play with fire you get burnt, remember that.


Or Fight Fire With Fire.


----------



## sinnister

You guys are being way to hard on OP. This is a great idea.

But depends on what the goal is. If his goal is to spice things up for himself and get turned on this is awesome. If his goal is to not have his wife cheat on him this will fail miserably.

So go easy on the guy.


----------



## Philat

sinnister said:


> You guys are being way to hard on OP. This is a great idea.
> 
> But depends on what the goal is. If his goal is to spice things up for himself and get turned on this is awesome. If his goal is to not have his wife cheat on him this will fail miserably.
> 
> So go easy on the guy.


Thing is, if he's successful in getting spiced up he's also priming the pump for having his wife cheat, which he says he doesn't want. Sounds like she doesn't want to be tempted and he's almost forcing her to be. Way too cavalier an attitude with the stakes so high.


----------



## Special1122

I am very confident that everything could go as intended. After being married 10 years we both feel really comfortable with such plan.


----------



## ConanHub

I think you are a pretty strange dude... however... if you both are really on board with this I think you should get some advice from Happy But Married. I would only advise you not to go with your plan but maybe you and your wife are different animals than me. Happy is different than me as well but I have perceived a lot of common sense in him. As aliens go, he is o.k. in my book.
Honestly though, anyone can see the scenario you are setting up is very dangerous. Think things through better and do more research. Right now you are just hanging your wifes azz out there like a piece of meat and you shouldn't be surprised when a predator bites! 
L
I think both of you need some help.


----------



## Philat

Special1122 said:


> I am very confident that everything could go as intended. After being married 10 years we both feel really comfortable with such plan.


If you "both feel really comfortable" why do you think you have to get her liquored up before you spring your plan on her?

_This time around I think I just want to get her really drunk and tell her at the club of my plan._


----------



## Fordsvt

You are using her as a pawn to realize your own fantasies. Are you sure you want to do this. You may lose her in the end to someone else. Then what?? It seems kind of selfish really. 
Is she really on board with this??


----------



## missthelove2013

After grinding on the hot guy all night, who do you think she is fantasizing about when you "finish her off"

you both will have very different fantasies...YOUR is she goes home with you despite the hot guys attention
HERS is she goes home with the hot guy...at least in her mind HE is the one sweatily humping her all night

I remember being at a bachelor party, my wife was at the bachelorette party...she called me drunk and said "GET HOME NOW"
got home and she raped me...she was balls to the walls porn queen...of course found out she had male strippers grindning on her half the night...who do you think SHE thought of when I was riding that wave??


----------



## 6301

missthelove2013 said:


> After grinding on the hot guy all night, who do you think she is fantasizing about when you "finish her off"
> 
> you both will have very different fantasies...YOUR is she goes home with you despite the hot guys attention
> HERS is she goes home with the hot guy...at least in her mind HE is the one sweatily humping her all night
> 
> I remember being at a bachelor party, my wife was at the bachelorette party...she called me drunk and said "GET HOME NOW"
> got home and she raped me...she was balls to the walls porn queen...of course found out she had male strippers grindning on her half the night...who do you think SHE thought of when I was riding that wave??


 Something like that happened to me too. My wife and I along with another couple went to Florida back in the early 70's and her friends husband made the suggestion that we go to an adult theater and see Deep Throat. 

We did and all my wife and her girlfriend did was complain how dirty the movie was. After the movie we went back to our rooms. Great googly moogly thought I was gonna die!

She was over sexed to begin with (border line nympho) and the door wasn't locked and I was a fight for my life. She wasn't thinking about Mister average size 6301 (me). She was thinking about that dude in the movie with the 10 or 11 incher. 

I was lucky I could get out of bed the next day and I knew it wasn't because of my performance either.


----------



## Feeling-Lonely

Games like this are a lot of fun, when both partners feel comfortable playing them., If my H wanted to play this out I would do it, seems harmless to me, I sometimes flirt with him like I don't know him. Brings back the memories of the time when he was chasing me, very nice memories


----------



## Feeling-Lonely

Women or men could just as well easily think of someone else random, from movie or street or what ever, if it is just about sexual fantasies, it is harmless.


----------



## ConanHub

Feeling-Lonely said:


> Women or men could just as well easily think of someone else random, from movie or street or what ever, if it is just about sexual fantasies, it is harmless.


I will disagree with you on that one. It limits intimacy when your mind is not with the person you are exchanging body fluids with.


----------



## ConanHub

missthelove2013 said:


> After grinding on the hot guy all night, who do you think she is fantasizing about when you "finish her off"
> 
> you both will have very different fantasies...YOUR is she goes home with you despite the hot guys attention
> HERS is she goes home with the hot guy...at least in her mind HE is the one sweatily humping her all night
> 
> I remember being at a bachelor party, my wife was at the bachelorette party...she called me drunk and said "GET HOME NOW"
> got home and she raped me...she was balls to the walls porn queen...of course found out she had male strippers grindning on her half the night...who do you think SHE thought of when I was riding that wave??


I would not have touched my wife for a long time if she had been letting strippers anywhere near her. She would have had to earn her way back into my pants after a stunt like that.
But I don't share at all! 
When it comes to anything sexual, outside of simple conversation with close friends, we are exclusive. I own her sexuality and she owns mine.


----------



## solvency7

lol what is this thread about..
dude,these are meant to be fantasys. for your mind only so to speak. If i let this happen,anyone who approached would be ushered off,and refusal to leave would cause an issue lol.
you cant be trying this kind of thing. Then when it fails try it again!

Much as women say they love you deeply,the world is full of different people, for all you know,theres someone better than you,why tempt fate and hold the door open lol


----------

